# transliteration of 'gye' and 'yeo'



## Setwale_Charm

Hello,
 I was studying Korean by ear from native speakers and therefore have trouble with converting the adopted English transliteration into Korean letters and sounds. Could somebody tell me which Korean letters shall stand in the place of 'gye' in the name of Yi Seong-gye and in the place of 'yeo' in Goryeo? 

 Thank you.


----------



## Tjahzi

It has been awhile since I studdied hangul, but I'm quite sure "gye" translates to 계 (g+ye) and "yeo" is simply ㅕ, however, in a word like "Goryeo", you have to add a consonant to it since the word is split up into two syllables. Go-ryeo. I haven't checked it, but my guess would be that it's spelled 고려.

Keep in mind though that I could be wrong.


----------



## anayoung

Hi, I think 'gye' can be replaced by the korean letter '계' 
but in the case of 'yeo' in 'Goryeo' , we pronounce it as "go-ryeo(고려)" not "gor-yeo(골-여)"
so korean letter "ㅕ(it's vowel)" could stand in the place of "yeo"
I'm korean, so you can trust me~!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tedani kamsa-hamnida, both of you.


----------

